# Fly fishing Panama City



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone fished Panama City? Headed there for the weekend and would like to get my 12wt wet.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Oops, 10wt...Not 12. Wishful thinking already put a 12wt in my arsenal!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Well that sucked. Had a buttload of Spanish come through while we were drifting and they wouldn't touch anything I threw at them. That was the only life, other than a few stingrays, that we saw. Garbage.


----------



## karculeo (Mar 28, 2010)

The best fly I have used for Spanish is a Cowen's Albie Anchovy. It is a rain bait imitation, it is deadly. 

http://www.ezflyfish.com/coalan.html


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

karculeo said:


> The best fly I have used for Spanish is a Cowen's Albie Anchovy. It is a rain bait imitation, it is deadly.
> 
> http://www.ezflyfish.com/coalan.html


Henry Cowens has come up w/ a lot of great patterns, he's a Ga. Guide very well none in the Atlanta area and just loves his job :yes:.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

karculeo said:


> The best fly I have used for Spanish is a Cowen's Albie Anchovy. It is a rain bait imitation, it is deadly.
> 
> http://www.ezflyfish.com/coalan.html


Thanks for this. Guess I need to start tying some of these up!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

The spanish were likely on snot bait,makes for a tough bite 
L8, Harry


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

CaptHarry said:


> The spanish were likely on snot bait,makes for a tough bite
> L8, Harry


What exactly is that? They were feeding on something (that I never could see) on the surface.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Snot bait for sure. There was a ton of snot bait Saturday off Navarre. If the water is real clean, you can see them. The term "Sippers" comes from albies and other fish sipping them up and frustrating the piss out of anglers throwing anything else at them. Sounds like you were on a nice batch of sippers. 









Match the hatch fly =










L8, Harry


----------

